# Fatboy 340's Screw In Field Point??



## Elbowdraw (Feb 10, 2007)

Can someone help me out, I have some Easton Fatboys with 8/32 Inserts for screw in Field Points. I'm trying to find some field points that fit the Diameter of the shaft? Can someone post up a link, or suggestions. I know how to find the 8/32 field points, but can't get any diameters of the Points themselves? Thanks for you Help in Advance.


----------



## Rob01 (Feb 15, 2009)

Not sure what weight you need but go about half way down this page
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/index.php?cPath=38_77&sort=3a&page=4

I have used 5/16 or 11/32 size for Fatboys.


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*fatboy points*

the inserts i have are tapered to fit 11/32 points.i use 100 grn target tips instead of combo points


----------



## Elbowdraw (Feb 10, 2007)

rocklocker2 said:


> the inserts i have are tapered to fit 11/32 points.i use 100 grn target tips instead of combo points


Do you have a link to these Inserts, I've googled it and can't seem to find them?


----------



## Duckhawk_2008 (Jun 15, 2008)

when I shot my Fatboys with screw in tips, I used a easton 2313 or 2312 cant remember, But I know that I used a 11/32 100gr. tip and it was flush and the same od. as the shaft!


----------



## Rob01 (Feb 15, 2009)

What are you looking for, inserts for Fatboys, screw in points or one piece nibb style points? Just not very clear as you ask for screw in and then inserts.

Inserts
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?cPath=38_76&products_id=3022

One piece points
80grn
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?cPath=38_77&products_id=3023
100grn
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?cPath=38_77&products_id=3024

And I already gave the link for screw ins.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Elbowdraw said:


> Can someone help me out, I have some Easton Fatboys with 8/32 Inserts for screw in Field Points. I'm trying to find some field points that fit the Diameter of the shaft? Can someone post up a link, or suggestions. I know how to find the 8/32 field points, but can't get any diameters of the Points themselves? Thanks for you Help in Advance.


8-32 is normal thread size for field points. That is normal. The diameter needed is a 11/32" field point in whatever weight you desire.


----------

